# circuit court (vente de proximité)



## Anne P.

Bonjour,

Sauriez vous me traduire "circuit court" en anglais. Le Circuit court est un système de vente de produits locaux uniquement. Merci

Note de modération : Plusieurs discussions sur le même thème ont été fusionnées.


----------



## schweet

Hi

We would just use 'short circuit' for that, but it's usually used in the context of electricity taking a shorter route than what it is supposed to.

It sounds as if it would work, though, given that it is a catchy marketing name being given to a new system of product distribution, especially if this is refering to local produce that is being distributed locally rather than being transported further afield, to large supermarkets etc.

I hope this helps.


----------



## wannabebelge

I'm looking for the same thing, but I don't think short circuit is the way to say it. There must be a common expression in English- using "direct" or "local"...


----------



## wannabebelge

I've seen "circuit court" in several French texts regarding "systemes de distribution", so I don't think its a poorly translated text. The question is how to _not_ poorly translate it to English! 
Definitely not "short circuit", Rabid Reader seems to agree...

My context is a subtitle:
Le developpement de l'agriculture bio : Circuits courts contre agro-industrie

The Development of Organic Farming: ?? vs. Agroindustry


----------



## Anne P.

Thank you all for your answers.
I'll finally use the expression "local carriage" even if I think it is not really what I want to say.


----------



## wildan1

how about _local distribution network_?


----------



## Pier3d

.

Je ne suis pas expert mais si « circuit court » a un rapport avec la vitesse de l'opération (par opposition à « circuit long »), alors peut-être que l'expression « _fast track_ » serait pertinente ?

.


----------



## Anne P.

Non ce n'était pas ça.
Merci quand même


----------



## jusap

Peut-être que l'expression en vogue "locavores" peut vous venir en aide. Elle se réfère aux consommateurs qui insistent sur un circuit court de la distribution alimentaire. Ils sont en effet en opposition avec l'industrie agroalimentaire...


----------



## Kelly B

How about "buying local"? Buying locally is better grammatically, but "buying local" is more catchy. Try a search on it to see how it fits (ne pas omettre les guillemets... )


----------



## ff0820

bonjour, 

Oui j'arrive après la bataille...
à mon avis le circuit court fait référence à la *proximité *de l'approvisionnement davantage qu'à la rapidité d'exécution. Donc j'utiliserais "nearby" ou "neighbouring". 
De plus c'est un systeme, une façon de fonctionner. 
Donc j'essaierai : 
"Nearby Distribution System"

*Si quelqu'un à connaissance d'un idéogramme, d'une quelconque représentation graphique de ce système, et même pour me donner votre meilleure traduction, merci de vos informations.
*


----------



## Scrivener

Just found this: _short supply chain _or _short food chain_
http://www.earthmarkets.net/pagine/eng/pagina.lasso?-id_pg=2


----------



## Keith Bradford

A snappier term might be...self-sufficient businesses using a *farm-to-fork* system...


----------



## Merle

"Farm-to-fork" is brilliant! 

I just found "_approche circuit-court_" in a text praising an internet site for facilitating deals between manufacturers and retailers. I'm using "short-cut approach" (for the moment...)


----------



## wildan1

Keith Bradford said:


> A snappier term might be...self-sufficient businesses using a *farm-to-fork* system...


In my neck of the woods (where local production and sourcing are a high priority) we call this _farm-to-table_.


----------



## Kindred

Hi there, I have just come across the same term, but in Spanish, and have found 'short distribution channel' here.


----------



## missmarseille

Just for your info- 

I've just come across this expression too- 

in regards to local small producers being _"sensible à...la mise en place de réseaux en circuit court"_ to talk about setting about local distribution networks, selling produce direct to the public and local shops without going thru middlemen etc


----------



## leoseville

bonjour à tous, comment traduire la notion de "circuit court" dans la commercialisation locale des productions agricoles, comme les paniers bio par exemple?
Merci


----------



## mathilde70

Short distribution channels


----------



## leoseville

thanks you! parfait


----------



## Sophie Nomade

ff0820 said:


> à mon avis le circuit court fait référence à la *proximité *de l'approvisionnement davantage qu'à la rapidité d'exécution.



En fait, il y a l'idée de proximité géographique, mais "circuit court" fait surtout référence au fait que l'on évite de multiplier les intermédiaires. L'idée est d'avoir un lien le plus direct possible entre le producteur et le consommateur. Il y a ici en fait d'abord le concept de "circuit", que je trouve souvent difficile à traduire en anglais : le "circuit", ou la "filière", est le "chemin" suivi par un produit, depuis sa production jusqu'à sa vente, en passant par tous les intermédiaires - qui, dans le cas d'un circuit court, sont très peu nombreux (il peut n'y avoir personne entre le producteur et le consommateur, ou il peut y avoir par exemple simplement un groupe d'achats en commun, ou GAC).

Bonne journée à tous,

Sophie


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

short distribution channels ?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Locally sourced ...


----------



## leoseville

Anne P. said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sauriez vous me traduire "circuit court" en anglais. Le Circuit court est un système de vente de produits locaux uniquement. Merci



Vous donnez la définition du circuit de proximité. Le circuit comprend souvent la notion de proximité mais son fondement est dans le faible nombre ou l'absence d'intermédiaire.


----------



## Bloomin

Bonjour,
Je cherche aussi à traduire "circuit court" mais je ne suis pas vraiment certaine que ce soit uniquement un système pour la vente de produits locaux uniquement. Je pense que plus largement il s'agit d'un système dans lequel il existe un petit nombre d'intermédiaires entre le producteur et le consommateur, du moins c'est la définition la plus répandue.
Je trouve beaucoup les traductions "short distribution circuit" ou "short distribution channel".
En espérant que ça aide, bien à vous.



Anne P. said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sauriez vous me traduire "circuit court" en anglais. Le Circuit court est un système de vente de produits locaux uniquement. Merci


----------



## leoseville

Bloomin said:


> Bonjour,
> Je cherche aussi à traduire "circuit court" mais je ne suis pas vraiment certaine que ce soit uniquement un système pour la vente de produits locaux uniquement. Je pense que plus largement il s'agit d'un système dans lequel il existe un petit nombre d'intermédiaires entre le producteur et le consommateur, du moins c'est la définition la plus répandue.
> Je trouve beaucoup les traductions "short distribution circuit" ou "short distribution channel".
> En espérant que ça aide, bien à vous.



bonjour 
en effet mea culpa, il s'agit d'une système de distribution dont le nombre d'intermédiaire est nul ou égal à 1. Dans la pratique cela peut monter à 2 voir 3 selon la complexité de la chaine de transformation/distribution.

Les circuits agissant au niveau local uniquement sont plutôt des "circuits de proximité".


----------



## Lostmygreek

Autre proposition: short food supply chains


----------



## wildan1

Since this thread has again been revived and combined with a previous one, in reviewing the many suggestions above, I think _locally sourced _is indeed the term that renders the idea in laymen's terms.

There may well be a more technical expression, but agricultural marketing is not my bailiwick...


----------



## expat66

Bonjour.

J'ai mal a trouver le mot juste pour "circuit court" dans le suivant:

La notion de circuit court est aujourd’hui dans tous les esprits. Renforcé par la crise sanitaire, ce modèle de consommation et d’économie de proximité

My attempt:  The idea of _short distribution channels are _on everyone's minds today. This model of consumption and local economy has been reinforced by the pandemic... .

I'm pretty sure that is the right idea but I don't know if it is the proper term. It's in the description of a webinar, so I don't have much more to go on.

Thanks. Merci en avance!


----------



## Garoubet

Quelle est la question exactement?


----------



## expat66

I just found_ short-circuit retail _in a trade journal. S_hort supply chain _one I liked from the threads Chimel posted.


----------

